# Back to back medicated IUI's?



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi girls - just wondered if any of you knew the answer to this. I have had two medicated IUI's so far - I want to try and do two more (if necessary!!) by July. Do clinics allow back to back medicated IUI's? Or like IVF, will I eventually have to have a break between them? I thought someone like Roo might know the answer to this as I know she had quite a few attempts at IUI.

Thanks girls

Katiexxxx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Katie,

I had 8 IUI's last year and they were all medicated, I think my cons would have allowed me to have them all back to back as i had 10 vials of sperm to use in a year.

I took a voluntary break in May (to go on holiday) then a forced break for 3months later in the year as I had a cyst and lots of strange areas on a scan.
So I did 2, 3, 3.

My cons did say with the injectables that he usually recommended a break after each cycle but due to my age and time limit for sperm that I could just carry on. it was quite hard towards the end though and as you have age on your side I would maybe have a break at some point, but of coourse thats entirely up to you and how you feel

Good luck for monday and hopefully you won't need any of this info  

Roo xx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Roo - that's really helpful!

Love 
katiexx


----------

